# period pains/cramping 3 days after FET



## AlittleBird (Aug 29, 2007)

Hi guys 
anyone know why i would be having period pains already? -only had FET on wed-its now sat (well sun am i should be sleeping but cant!)
Good or bad sign I'd rather know! pls if anyone can shed a light on this as worried might be losing lining -feel like going to come on yet i know i cant on the progesterone and progynova- hope not bad sign but must be too early for any good signs surely!
xxx thnks 
Good luck to all and thanks for keeping me sane on the dreaded 2WW -WHAT A NIGHTMARE IT IS!


----------



## Diane72 (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi ALB,

Also answered on the other thread. If you look through the FET in may thread you'll see lots of people have had cramping some ending up with a positive result others ending up with negative, so you really can't read anything into it.



Diane x


----------



## AlittleBird (Aug 29, 2007)

Thanks very much hun 
its not as bad today and stoppedfocussing on it- mainly cos been sick all day! lol
xxx thanks


----------



## ger (Apr 1, 2009)

hi alb,
the cramps, pains, your stomach proberly feels redicously heavy by end of day. its the meds, the more rest you can get the better, 
if your working, maybe take time off?, thats what my clinic recommended.best of luck!!!


----------



## AlittleBird (Aug 29, 2007)

Thanks hun 
yep i am a nurse so thought best to have time off- i  am off for 2 wks xxxx


----------



## chook10 (Apr 3, 2009)

Hi 
Just read your post and it sounds very familiar! I'm on day 13 of a FET cycle. I feel like i've been having cramps for the whole of my 2ww. Started bleeding on day 9 even though i was also told that this wouldn't happen as it's a FET cycle (also on progesterone and progynova). Have done a preg test this morning (not due till tomorrow but was expecting a negative result and just couldn't wait any longer!) Its positive. Don't really know what this means. I'm still bleeding on and off but not the same as AF. God this really messes with your head doesn't it! 
Wishing you lots of luck and a speedy 2 weeks!

Chook x
P.s I'm a nurse too, have you found the ward sister supportive?


----------



## AlittleBird (Aug 29, 2007)

hey hun wow thats great positive result for you well done- I think that pretty much must mean u preg- surely it must!!! HAHA  GREAT HOPE TOMORROWS TEST IS THE SAME!!!!

I haven't found the ward sister too helpful actually but never mind-what about you? how many embryos were transferred hun?
keep me posted! 
xxxxx Good luck


----------



## AlittleBird (Aug 29, 2007)

I did an ealy test this morning - test due wed. It was negative Does this pretty much mean I'm not do u think ? wouldnt there be surely a faint line by now x


----------



## AlittleBird (Aug 29, 2007)

how are you chook? hope all ok? 








I think misread your msg the ward sister at the clinic wasnt too supportive but maybe that bit hardsh as she is ok. I am a district nurse -my team leader/ the sister is being amazing yeah? what about your ward sis
I have been doing more earlies- and still BFN's -proper one due tomorro then blood test at the clinic. did u use digital or normal test? 








xxxxxxxx


----------



## chook10 (Apr 3, 2009)

hey alb!
Sorry for late reply been working long days so not had chance to get on here. Wishing you lots of luck for your test tomorrow, you never know  . 
My bleeding has stopped. '4th' test this morning was positive (still 'faint' line though) Don't know if the hcg hormone would still stick around even if the embies had gone? 

Thank you so much for your positive thoughts!! Ward sister hasn't been great... she just looked at me sadly when i told her the test was +ve but i'd been bleeding, didn't even ask how i was feeling, let alone if i was ok to be at work! Wished i'd gone sick! LOL. Pleased your finding your team leader supportive. I work on a paediatric ward (ironic eh!). 
Let me know how you get on tomorrow 

chook x
( all my tests have been normal ones)


----------



## AlittleBird (Aug 29, 2007)

hiya chook hun,
so pleased for u hope it gets stronger line!
I unfort got a BFN yesterday 







- and had blood test to show negative also. Oh well we tried. This was our last go as we do not have any donors unfortunately so not sure what to do next I know I dont wanna use my sisters again they have both been great but didnt respond too well so we couldnt afford to pay for not great chance -we only ended up with one embryo at end of 4 cycles!
Pls keep in touch I am so happy for you hun I hope that one day I get a BFP too and until that day I will keep coming on here for inspiration and support.
Take care let me know how preg develops - oh and if u know of a donor in north west -haha
xxxxxxxxx much love and hugs


----------



## chook10 (Apr 3, 2009)

alb
so sorry hunni, sounds like you've been through so much . Guess everything is a bit raw at the moment but don't give up completely you never know what's around the corner. Wishing you lots of luck in the future. Keep in touch

chook xxx


----------



## AlittleBird (Aug 29, 2007)

thanks hun will keep positive .......................       








look after yaself take care
xxxx big hugs


----------



## chook10 (Apr 3, 2009)

ALB
hey hunni how you doing? I had my 6 wk scan today, it wasn't good news. They could only see a sac ,no heartbeat. Feel devastated, like its all been snatched away. They are re scanning me in a week but hold out little hope. Continued to have BFP (even yesterday's test was a really strong line that came up after 30 sec). Don't really understand. Guess it wasn't meant to be. Hope your doing ok.

chook


----------



## AlittleBird (Aug 29, 2007)

OH CHOOK HUN I'M SO SO SORRY!
I hope you are still holding some positive thoughts until your next scan what did they say at the hospital? that there is any hope of baby developing and heartbeat just not heard this time- i really hope its just cos of early scan!!! 








I am praying even harder for you now hun- really am pls let me know
have been thinking of you! thoughts are with you and if u ever want a chat pls feel free
xxxxxxxxxxxxx hugs


----------



## chook10 (Apr 3, 2009)

Hey ALB thanks x.
Nurse said that the yolk sac looked small and there was a less than 1 percent chance of a different outcome next week. Don't know why there bothering to re scan? still need to keep using the horrible pesseries 3 times a day. I said the first preg test had only shown a faint line but the rest had been really strong. She said its really only the very first one that counts and that should have been a strong line. Most people i've spoken to who have had children said their first test lines were faint. Just wish i understood a bit more. Just struggling a bit at the moment.
Thanks for listening to my rambling, hope your ok?
chook x


----------

